# Meet Butterbean!



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

absolute cutest


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how cute!! How old is she?


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Oh how cute!! How old is she?


 
She was born on Tuesday, and she has already headbutted Ranger and Roxie. She is a fiesty little thing.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Kally76 said:


> She was born on Tuesday, and she has already headbutted Ranger and Roxie. She is a fiesty little thing.


Sounds like she is going to be the boss! She is so cute!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

She's adorable


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

She is SO cute!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think goats are so cute.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Cute cute cute! I love goats


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butterbean*

Butterbean is BEYOND ADORABLE!! I love her!!
Looks like your dogs love her, too!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh I've always wanted a goat! Butterbean is adorable. I think she should have honorary GR status and participate on the forum.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Butterbean is soo cute!!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

She is so stinkin cute and I love her name!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG I LLLLLOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEE goats! She's so freaking cute, and I love her name! I can't wait to move out to the country so we can have goats!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Very sweet!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello Butterbeans, welcome to the world, Miss cutie patutie::


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahhh, Butterbean is such a cutie:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my god, how cute! I'm envious -- I've always wanted a goat. I just adore them.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Best name ever! What a cutie!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is so cute and I love her name.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a doll!!!

Love the name. I think there was a boxer named Butterbean too, but she is way cuter!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Butterbean is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
goats are smart too - it sounds like she is already making her rules known.
I had a pet goat when I was a kid. His name was Cinnamon and he followed me around like a dog. he wasn't a cute as butterbean though.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I couldn't wait to click on this thread to see what a Butterbean was!!! She is cute!!!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

As a Capricorn, I can't resist Butterbean! Precious!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Cute cute cute! I love goats


Me too !!!


----------

